# A mysterious silhouette relating to a well known game to be reborn, GameFreak.



## heartgold (Jul 19, 2013)

> The official GameFreak website has posted a strange picture of a silhouette with a caption noting that "the well known game, played all around the world, is about to be reborn thanks to a surprising collaboration". Now, this is not known to be regarding Pokémon so don't take this as one at this time, but it's a bit mysterious wording for GameFreak


 



 
http://www.gamefreak.co.jp/g2013/index.html
http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml

Well known game? Perhaps a franchise from Nintendo, or another company.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 19, 2013)

Thinking about the games developed by GameFreak, Pokemon and Pulseman are the two that seem to correspond with the message. However, that silhouette looks nothing like anything to come from Pulseman.

I can only believe that this is another franchise combining with Pokemon. I do not have high hopes for this, as what is pictured looks like a small horse. This can only mean bad things.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2013)

pulsemon 2015

In all seriousness the people over at silicornera (the users not the staff) point out it looks like a gruntie? So maybe .hack pokemon cross over. >_> It is a well known game. Though reborn .hack is a very very scary idea with a series where everything matters.


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 19, 2013)

This looks intriguing.
I can't think of anything that fits the silhouette. I have no clue about the trademark either. I think there is not much to be found from that yet.
It could be Pokémon, but then why would they put "well known game" instead of just Pokémon? Is that normal wording in Japanese?


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 19, 2013)

_Chaz_ said:


> Thinking about the games developed by GameFreak, Pokemon and Pulseman are the two that seem to correspond with the message. However, that silhouette looks nothing like anything to come from Pulseman.
> 
> I can only believe that this is another franchise combining with Pokemon. I do not have high hopes for this, as what is pictured looks like a small horse. This can only mean bad things.


 
The comment about collaboration makes it seem like the silhouette isn't from a GameFreak game.

Anyone good at art?  You could take the silhouette, redraw it into something you think it would look like and do a reverse image search on Google to see if there are any hits.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 19, 2013)

meh, this could be semi-big, but then again it could be not

LEAVE IT UP TO TIME I GUESS

EDIT: FYI



> It has been found that the URL includes the term Soritiba ソリティ馬, which was a trademark registered last year by Gamefreak


 
taken from Serebii.net

doesn't really tell us anything though AFAIK


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 19, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Anyone good at art? You could take the silhouette, redraw it into something you think it would look like and do a reverse image search on Google to see if there are any hits.


 
I think I solved the riddle with this.






However, reverse image search turned very few results, and only of horses.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 19, 2013)

_Chaz_ said:


> I think I solved the riddle with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
harvest moon and gamefreak colab LOL

i thought .Hack// tho when i first saw it


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 19, 2013)

_Chaz_ said:


> Thinking about the games developed by GameFreak, Pokemon and Pulseman are the two that seem to correspond with the message. However, that silhouette looks nothing like anything to come from Pulseman.
> 
> I can only believe that this is another franchise combining with Pokemon. I do not have high hopes for this, as what is pictured looks like a small horse. This can only mean bad things.


I doubt the chances of getting it right are appropriate, and the image the silhouette is from is likely not out in the internet yet. Nevertheless, seeing what people think it looks like could be entertaining. That horse's backside sure is. Here is my half-assed MS-Paint doodle.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 19, 2013)

I think it would be a good collaboration to have a _Pokémon × Bokujō Monogatari_ (Harvest Moon) title!


----------



## Green0scar (Jul 19, 2013)

It's definitely a numel. Hoenn remake confirmed. You heard it here first! And everywhere else on the internets.


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 19, 2013)

Green0scar said:


> It's definitely a numel. Hoenn remake confirmed. You heard it here first! And everywhere else on the internets.


 
Its nose, tail and ears look nothing like a numel.
...Perhaps a genetically modified numel.


----------



## Green0scar (Jul 19, 2013)

Slamicite said:


> Its nose, tail and ears look nothing like a numel.
> ...Perhaps a genetically modified numel.


 

Guess I'm a little to late to jump on the hoenn remakes band wagon...


----------



## Fluto (Jul 19, 2013)

Who knows, maybe its a puppet-horse?



(15 minute photoshop job without a tablet )


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 19, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> pulsemon 2015
> 
> In all seriousness the people over at silicornera (the users not the staff) point out it looks like a gruntie? So maybe .hack pokemon cross over. >_> It is a well known game. Though reborn .hack is a very very scary idea with a series where everything matters.


lmfao no, if it, is that is fucking crazy. (kinda does look like a gruntie tho lol)


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 19, 2013)

GUYS 
GAMEFREAK IS MADE OUT OF THE TEAM THAT MADE THE MOTHER SERIES
EARTHBOUND FOR THE WIIU WAS JUST RELEASED 
THAT SILHOUETTE IS ACTUALLY MR SATURN
*MOTHER 4 CONFIRMED*


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't see Mr. Saturn, but then again I only knew him from SSBM... but...


Slamicite said:


> I doubt the chances of getting it right are appropriate, and the image the silhouette is from is likely not out in the internet yet. Nevertheless, seeing what people think it looks like could be entertaining. That horse's backside sure is. Here is my half-assed MS-Paint doodle.


Am I the only one thinking Viva Piñata? A Pokemon x Viva hybrid seems feasible.


----------



## beta4attack (Jul 19, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I don't see Mr. Saturn, but then again I only knew him from SSBM... but...
> 
> Am I the only one thinking Viva Piñata? A Pokemon x Viva hybrid seems feasible.


More of a Megaman.EXE from Battle Network x Tepig, for me... O.o


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> More of a Megaman.EXE from Battle Network x Tepig, for me... O.o


While I would absolutely love anything Megaman-related (f**k you, Capcom, sell the Megaman franchise to people who will do something with it!), I doubt they would do a Megaman x Pokemon thing. .EXE/Battle Network would actually work; just change "cards" to "monz", I highly doubt it. I can dream, though...


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally. Digimon x Pokemon confirmed.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Finally. Digimon x Pokemon confirmed.


It doesn't look like any Digimon I've ever seen...


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 19, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It doesn't look like any Digimon I've ever seen...


 
It was a joke.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

Not a very good one, though! I would love more Digimon... in English, pl0x.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 19, 2013)

Only one thing is certain: I couldn't care less.

If I have to make a guess, maybe we're finally getting that Viva Pinata crossover we've never wanted.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Only one thing is certain: I couldn't care less.
> 
> If I have to make a guess, maybe we're finally getting that Viva Pinata crossover we've never wanted.


Maybe they'll call it.. Viva Ponyta. /incurs the wrath of Gahars


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 19, 2013)

Digimon X and Digmon Y. Woo!!!


----------



## beta4attack (Jul 19, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> While I would absolutely love anything Megaman-related (f**k you, Capcom, sell the Megaman franchise to people who will do something with it!), I doubt they would do a Megaman x Pokemon thing. .EXE/Battle Network would actually work; just change "cards" to "monz", I highly doubt it. I can dream, though...


I would buy anything Battle Network in a heart beat, but I don't think that would be it, tbh.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 19, 2013)

I just see a horse as well... and the only horse that ever looked like that were those from the later harvest moon games... freakish big heads.

i guess it'll probably end up as something extremely obscure though.


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2013)

> whos that Pokemon.


 

ITS PIKACHU!!


----------



## anhminh (Jul 19, 2013)

Maybe this. It was " the well known game, played all around the world" after all =))


Spoiler


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 19, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It doesn't look like any Digimon I've ever seen...


 
At first I thought it looked a bit like tapirmon but then I googled it to refresh my memory and it doesn't.


Flame said:


> ITS PIKACHU!!


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 19, 2013)

its Golden Sun, if not, its Rhythm Heaven......
IF NOT, its half life 3.......


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jul 19, 2013)

It is Yoshi or Drill Dozer. OR My Little Pony X Pokemon


----------



## Vahnyyz (Jul 19, 2013)

Personally I'm going to agree with the people that have mentioned Digimon, its a franchise that was doing pretty great and it basically died out everywhere, and its last installment was pretty much only in japan. It is/was a great game but they did nothing else with it. It's very possible that it would be digimon based on the way that the picture is being depicted, look at the lettering behind it, its very much Digimon style, and if they're bringing it back, who is to say its not a rookie of that "Mega" pokemon horse that had the bracelets? Its just my 2 cents and I don't tend to comment on here (hence my message count being so low) but I figured I'd post here anyway.


btw megaman is amazing and although the last 2 BNs upset me because of the battle view (prefer side as opposed to head on) I feel capcom is holding on for something, idk what yet, but I have hope/faith that they'll do something pretty great with my little blue bomber


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 19, 2013)

Let's not work under the assumption that this is a silouette of only one object, that could just as easily be two. Just a thought.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 19, 2013)

Virtual Reality pokemon game.
With a professional scene and international tournaments.
Go


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 19, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> My Little Pony X Pokemon


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 19, 2013)

Moomin X Pokemon?
Viva Pinata X Pokemon
.Hack// X Pokemon

" That classic game that is played around the world, reborn in collaboration surprise! " is the writing
other text on the site
"Game Freak open the official website of mystery!?"


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 19, 2013)

Does anyone know what the Japanese symbols mean in English? It's some sort of announcement.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 19, 2013)

Obviously it's Metroid Prime 4 and behind the silhouette is Samus with a new form of the power suit.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 19, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Does anyone know what the Japanese symbols mean in English? It's some sort of announcement.


 
see above post to yours lol

the moon runes have been translated


----------



## MushGuy (Jul 19, 2013)

Call me crazy, but:


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 19, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Moomin X Pokemon?
> Viva Pinata X Pokemon
> .Hack// X Pokemon
> 
> ...


Pokémon x Barkley: Pocket Ballers




WiiUBricker said:


> Obviously it's Metroid Prime 4 and behind the silhouette is Samus with a new form of the power suit.


You're right about the power suit, but I'm pretty sure it's Barkley who's wearing it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 19, 2013)

This could be anything. I just want them to reveal it already 


MushGuy said:


> Call me crazy, but:


That's what I thought of too when I saw the silhouette. But I doubt it.


----------



## Chary (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey, if it is Pokemon related, Nobunaga x Pokemon turned out to be a great crossover. I have high hopes for this.


Unless...the silhouette is the armadillo from Bubsy...
BUBSY 3D AND POKEMON CROSSOVER CONFIRMED.


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 19, 2013)

Chary said:


> Hey, if it is Pokemon related, Nobunaga x Pokemon turned out to be a great crossover. I have high hopes for this.
> 
> 
> Unless...the silhouette is the armadillo from Bubsy...
> BUBSY 3D AND POKEMON CROSSOVER CONFIRMED.


What could possibly go wrong?


Spoiler







The armadillo isn't in Bubsy 3D, though.


----------



## zxc2 (Jul 19, 2013)

i think is viva piñata


----------



## Vahik (Jul 19, 2013)

Could this be Digimon maybe?


----------



## The_Hulkster (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, no, it's this:



Enjoy, I guess.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 19, 2013)

The_Hulkster said:


> Yeah, no, it's this:
> 
> 
> Enjoy, I guess.


 
Meh......
not surprising...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Superman 64 HD Edition.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 19, 2013)

maybe nintendo bought the rights to monster rancher. looks like it a pre-evo of backu ( genki's dog like monster)


----------



## duffmmann (Jul 19, 2013)

_Chaz_ said:


> Thinking about the games developed by GameFreak, Pokemon and Pulseman are the two that seem to correspond with the message. However, that silhouette looks nothing like anything to come from Pulseman.
> 
> I can only believe that this is another franchise combining with Pokemon. I do not have high hopes for this, as what is pictured looks like a small horse. *This can only mean bad things.*


 

I don't think thats necessarily true at all.  Game Freak has become a handheld software company, and the few console things they've done in the past were 2D things.  We're talking nothing from beyond the Playstation, and what they did on the Playstation wasn't nearly the marvel that we can see in X and Y.  Even still they have no experience working in the HD world.  This is what leads me to believe that this collaboration is Game Freaks first foray in years making a game for a console (very likely the Wii U).  And what better series than to finally make an immersive 3D  Pokemon MMO?  So maybe they're only collaborating with a studio that knows what they're doing on consoles.  Perhaps the likes of RETRO?  So this wouldn't be a collaboration in the sense that two franchises are crossing over, it would be a collaboration in the sense that one company is helping Game Freak develop for a system they are much less familiar with.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 19, 2013)

to me the picture looks like a donkey. Now i swear a company had a donkey logo, but im not sure if they are still around, bought out, or merged with the companies in talk.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Random thought, what if GameFreak was making the next Dragon Quest Monsters games and that's one of the new mosters.

One could only dream of that though.


Edit: It also kinda looks like something from .Hack actually.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 19, 2013)

Vahnyyz said:


> its very much Digimon style, and if they're bringing it back, who is to say its not a rookie of that "Mega" pokemon horse that had the bracelets?


Centarumon? He's not actually a direct evolution, he's a side one. His rookie is Agumon (a dinosaur)
Unimon? His rookie is generally Tapirmon, and that doesn't look like Tapirmon.
Pegasusmon? While it looks most like the picture, its rookie is Patamon, which has wings.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 20, 2013)

Half life 3 confirmed!


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 20, 2013)

call me crazy but it looks like Ponygon (horse like character from Zatch Bell) with it's tail trimmed



Spoiler


----------



## eyecat14 (Jul 20, 2013)

HarmoKnight Sequel Perhaps?


----------



## tatripp (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm calling Viva Pinata. I have never played the game and don't know what it is about but that was the first thing that popped into my head.

Doesn't it kind of look like this thing...
http://www.gamefront.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/viva-pinata-review-1.jpg


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 20, 2013)

If it were Digimon or Viva Pinata, I'd really love it. Both of those games revolve around caring for and raising your own animals/monsters, and I love those kinds of games. Like, a full-fledged Pokemon Aime game.


----------



## ken28 (Jul 20, 2013)

is see it coming, Digimon x Pokemon xd


----------



## mrnbkhn (Jul 20, 2013)

ken28 said:


> is see it coming, Digimon x Pokemon xd


 

How would that even work? Real world x Digital world? Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see it happen though. ^^


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 20, 2013)

My first thought was Gruntie from .Hack//


----------



## ken28 (Jul 20, 2013)

mrnbkhn said:


> How would that even work? Real world x Digital world? Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see it happen though. ^^


wouldnt be the first time that digigmon come to the real world


----------



## Bloodspoiler (Jul 20, 2013)

Pokémon X Dragon Quest!!!


----------



## mrnbkhn (Jul 20, 2013)

ken28 said:


> wouldnt be the first time that digigmon come to the real world


 

OMG it's been so long I saw Digimon, I forgot they could come to the real world!  
Also, if it does have something to do with pkmn, why would they make a silhouette of a possibly lame pkmn? Wouldn't they show a legendary?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 20, 2013)

mrnbkhn said:


> OMG it's been so long I saw Digimon, I forgot they could come to the real world!
> Also, if it does have something to do with pkmn, why would they make a silhouette of a possibly lame pkmn? Wouldn't they show a legendary?


That silhouette looks like no Pokemon or Digimon that I've ever seen. And, since it's obviously going to be about Pokemon (I doubt most people even know of Game Freak's other games, and I doubt they're played "around the world"), the animal/monster/whatever's shadow is going to be from the "surprising collaboration", not from Pokemon.


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 20, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> That silhouette looks like no Pokemon or Digimon that I've ever seen. And, since it's obviously going to be about Pokemon (I doubt most people even know of Game Freak's other games, and I doubt they're played "around the world"), the animal/monster/whatever's shadow is going to be from the "surprising collaboration", not from Pokemon.


 Unless there was some subtlety missed in the translation, there is no confirmation for "a surprising collaboration" being between franchises. It might be two developers working on a single franchise, or even one single developer working on the other's franchise.
The silhouette is still what I'm clueless about and it makes me think this is not going to be anything like what we are guessing right now.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 20, 2013)

ZOMG Viva Pinata!!!!


----------



## The_Hulkster (Jul 20, 2013)

It is that "Project Happiness" or "Hometown Story", as it is now called, I posted a video of yesterday.
It's a collaboration between Pokémon artist Atsuko Nishida and Harvest Moon creator Yasuhiro Wada.

So, stop guessing, the mystery has been solved long ago.

http://www.siliconera.com/2012/06/07/project-happiness-is-a-nintendo-3ds-and-mobile-game/


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 20, 2013)

The_Hulkster said:


> It is that "Project Happiness" or "Hometown Story", as it is now called, I posted a video of yesterday.
> It's a collaboration between Pokémon artist Atsuko Nishida and Harvest Moon creator Yasuhiro Wada.
> 
> So, stop guessing, the mystery has been solved long ago.
> ...


It can't be that because that's a new project and the game here is a sequel to one played around the world and is well known according to the source.


----------



## marksteele (Jul 20, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> It can't be that because that's a new project and the game here is a sequel to one played around the world and is well known according to the source.


 

I don't think it said sequel anywhere. However I don't believe its project happiness because that's already been announced. Why make something secret that's already public?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 20, 2013)

marksteele said:


> I don't think it said sequel anywhere. However I don't believe its project happiness because that's already been announced. Why make something secret that's already public?


"That classic game that is played around the world, reborn in collaboration surprise!"
If it is truly a classic game then it is a sequel. Maybe not a direct sequel or even prequel but it has to be at least remotely related.
It can't be Project Happiness because that is a new game with no predecessors.


----------



## marksteele (Jul 20, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> "That classic game that is played around the world, reborn in collaboration surprise!"
> If it is truly a classic game then it is a sequel. Maybe not a direct sequel or even prequel but it has to be at least remotely related.
> It can't be Project Happiness because that is a new game with no predecessors.


 

But if its a cross between 2 games then be the very definition of a cross-over it's a new game.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 20, 2013)

marksteele said:


> But if its a cross between 2 games then be the very definition of a cross-over it's a new game.


Yeah but it could be a collaboration between two development teams and not a traditional type of crossover like Marvel vs Capcom.


----------



## Bean_BR (Jul 20, 2013)

People, try to look it from below, it's not "chubby", but I still don't know what could be.
*EDIT:* It looks like a horse or a zebra.


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Jul 20, 2013)

Pokemon Battle Revolution 2!!!


----------



## The_Hulkster (Jul 20, 2013)

Then my guess would be "Pong Classic HD 2 - The Revenge of Deformed Cows and Horses: Director's Cut".


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 20, 2013)

It really isn't Project Happiness because that's pretty much a Harvest Moon with all the same elements except that instead of a farm you have a store and Project Happiness is already known as Hometown Story, it's nothing mysterious.
In Hometown Story you'll make friends, manage your story and even get married (yup, it's like a Harvest Moon, only dif is that it's with a store):


So there's really no way that this silhouette is about Hometown Story which has been known for so long now.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 20, 2013)

my little pokemon crossover confirmed.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 20, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> my little pokemon crossover confirmed.


 
something worse than aliens: colonial marines?
no.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 20, 2013)

Animal Crossing X Pokemon


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 20, 2013)

i might have to get a 3ds for Hometown Story


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Only one thing is certain: I couldn't care less.
> 
> If I have to make a guess, maybe we're finally getting that Viva Pinata crossover we've never wanted.


 
no one... no one wants that, do they? 

DO THEY?


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 21, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> my little pokemon crossover confirmed.
> -snip-


Well that's a nightmare of a picture.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 21, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Well that's a nightmare of a picture.


 
psh, i see what u did there


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 21, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> my little pokemon crossover confirmed.


 

And now im officially blind.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 21, 2013)

Honestly I don´t have many hopes given that ponish silouete, looks retarded o.O


----------



## SinR (Jul 21, 2013)

in probably long after "half-life 3 confirmed"


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 21, 2013)

7th generation confirmed.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 21, 2013)

Nebz said:


> ZOMG Viva Pinata!!!!


 
it's Piñata


----------



## Nebz (Jul 21, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> it's Piñata


 
Of course I'm called out when there are a few other folks spelling it in the same manner. That shouldn't really matter seeing as how you know what I'm speaking about. Also, it's "It's". You see? I can be somewhat of a Grammar Nazi too.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 21, 2013)

Nebz said:


> Of course I'm called out when there a few other folks spelling it in the same manner. That shouldn't really matter seeing as how you know what I'm speaking about. Also, it's "It's". You see? I can be somewhat of a Grammar Nazi too.


 

Racial Profiling at it's finest. Its because your black (your avatar at least )


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 21, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Well that's a nightmare of a picture.


 

I have Autocardanywhere as an add on for Firefox and it shows Magic cards on any webpage. This is what pops up for Nightmare:






I'm thoroughly amused.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I have Autocardanywhere as an add on for Firefox and it shows Magic cards on any webpage. This is what pops up for Nightmare


 
thats the new version of that card as well, hell the older versions look better


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, as far as I can tell, I'm pretty sure it's not Pokemon x Magic the Gathering... that already exists. Pokemon TCG~


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I have Autocardanywhere as an add on for Firefox and it shows Magic cards on any webpage. This is what pops up for Nightmare:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I'm thoroughly amused.


If only MLP was that badass, but then we'd have to call it My Demonic Steed. I wouldn't mind a crossover like that.


----------



## JM1321 (Jul 22, 2013)

Although everyone here seems to think that this is going to be a pokem - something crossover, That silhouette looks a hell of a lot like a digimon thing (although thats not like any digimon i'v ever seen)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 22, 2013)

JM1321 said:


> Although everyone here seems to think that this is going to be a pokem - something crossover, That silhouette looks a hell of a lot like a digimon thing (although thats not like any digimon i'v ever seen)


How does it look like a Digimon if it looks like no Digimon you've ever seen?

And it was taken from Game Freak's website, so the chances of it _not _being Pokemon related are slim to none.


----------



## JM1321 (Jul 22, 2013)

What i meant was The CREATURE doesn't look like A digimon, but everything else is very digimon design-like.


----------



## Diego Liberal (Jul 22, 2013)

For me, it looks like that funny big headed horse/donkey from Zatchbell anime, which happens to have a few games, bit it is not very well know, so it can't be fit on the description.. but still funny  looks a like


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 22, 2013)

Diego Liberal said:


> For me, it looks like that funny big headed horse/donkey from Zatchbell anime, which happens to have a few games, bit it is not very well know, so it can't be fit on the description.. but still funny  looks a like


 
His name is Ponygon thank you very much.


Spoiler


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 23, 2013)

They JUST NOW revealed the game to be SORITI HORSE! A mix between solitaire and horse racing! No joke!






http://www.4gamer.net/games/226/G022607/20130723007/screenshot.html?num=004


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 23, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> They JUST NOW revealed the game to be SORITI HORSE! A mix between solitaire and horse racing! No joke!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.4gamer.net/games/226/G022607/20130723007/screenshot.html?num=004


 
Aaaaaaannnnddd........my hype is gone........
it´s not like it would be a cool thing....with that silhouette.


----------



## yuuna (Jul 23, 2013)

what a great tease! hahahaha


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 23, 2013)

I told you it would be retarded, who the hell is going to buy something that every PC has for free???


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 23, 2013)

Game Freak trollin'. Not bad.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh god. Oh god help I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 23, 2013)

From IGN lol


> Perhaps not surprisingly, there's absolutely no indication of this leaving Japan... but maybe that's okay.


I can't believe this is where the hype train led.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 23, 2013)

*sigh* Oh, Japan...


----------



## ICS (Jul 24, 2013)

I WAS HYPED






FOR THIS?!?

Well, it can't be that ba-.. *bursts into tears* We got trolled:'(


----------



## Diego Liberal (Aug 7, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> His name is Ponygon thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Yeah  That's it! I had forgotten the name 
But in the end i was right... was a game about a big headed horse ;-;


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 7, 2013)

Game doesn't look that bad.
Would buy.


----------



## DaggerV (Aug 8, 2013)

Epic trolling there. 



That said, if it came across the sea I'd buy it


----------

